# Pcb from Telecom Equipment



## Makayu_glass (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey members, 
Ï Salute you guys for thé exceptionally skills exhibited in precious metals recovery. My question ; has anyone Come across thèse boards from à nera odu ? And what yield can ï expect from them. 

Thanks


----------



## kernels (Apr 18, 2017)

I have processed some similar boards from mobile phone towers, the yield was much poorer than expected due to all that visible gold being ENIG - very thin plating. Some of those boards have white ceramic components with gold plated heatsinks, those components are quite good yield.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Kernels

Yes it's thin however the board is extremely light so overall the yield per tonne is surprisingly high. Also if you look closely at that board it's had all the "packages" harvested already from the holes that are interestingly "package shaped" 8) 

To the OP no I don't think anyone will be able to tell you what yield you can expect from these. The range of types is enormous. 

Jon


----------

